# help find my ignition wire



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

tomcameron said:


> hi, I need some help on my wiring.
> 
> where is the ignition wire in the car? that i need to connect to the KSI relay
> I have a ford puma
> ...


They want you to use a wire from the keyswitch which is brought up to and stays at 12V+ when the key is turned on. That should close the relay which then provides B+ to the KSI input on the controller.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Your former ignition wire would not be near the starter area. That wire is the "start" wire and is hot only when the key switch is in the Start position, (but dead when the key is in the run position).

In actuality, almost any wire under the hood that is hot when the key is in the run position (and dead in the off position) would work.

Look for a wiring connector on the firewall that is where most of the engine wiring was run.

http://www.parrot.com/documents/en/support/schemasdinstallation/pdf/wiring_ford_ac000011aa_3.pdf

This is a good resource to find a usable wire.

Miz


----------



## tomcameron (Sep 24, 2011)

ok that narrows it down sorting all my loose wires. 

which wire could i connect the ksi relay to? 

that people mostly choose?

thanks

tom


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Find a wire that is hot when the ignition key is in the run position.
Is off when the key is off.
Is also off when the key is in the Accessory position.

Then with the key "on", keep removing fuses until the power goes "off". That is your fuse for the circuit. Make a note of it.

Do not use that wire to power anything else.

Color does not matter.

Miz


----------



## crackerjackz (Jun 26, 2009)

You coûd also go directly to the steering column at the keyswitch a lot less wires there . Findthe wire with conditions listed above ...


----------

